# Big Mac Attack



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What " hamburger chain" do you like best, McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, Sonic, In and Out, White Castle, Carls Jr, etc. Some of these are regional.

I'm a Sonic fan myself. Good burgers and great onion rings.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sonic is good. 

I got hooked on the Wendy's triple though. It happened outside Ft. Bragg, in Spring lake. A love story... mmmmmmm. tasty. I especially like dipping the fries in a chocolate shake


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What " hamburger chain" do you like best, McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, Sonic, In and Out, White Castle, Carls Jr, etc. Some of these are regional.
> 
> I'm a Sonic fan myself. Good burgers and great onion rings.


Ooooh, White Castle. I grew up in NJ and White Castle was always a special treat on the days I saw my dad. Yum! I guess they must be an acquired taste, though, because people who didn't grow up eating them think they are gross.

Nowadays ...I guess I settle for McDonald's cheeseburgers if I'm just going to have a burger. Sonic is good too, but the burgers are big and greasy and I usually feel too much guilt after eating them. Eating 5 McDonald's cheeseburgers seems like such a better decision.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My favorite chain is Sonic. They just seem to taste better. My favorite of all time is a small burger joint in the town I grew up in. I always stop by when I'm visiting family. It's been a tradition in that town for over 75 years. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Ooooh, White Castle. I grew up in NJ and White Castle was always a special treat on the days I saw my dad. Yum! I guess they must be an acquired taste, though, because people who didn't grow up eating them think they are gross.
> 
> Nowadays ...I guess I settle for McDonald's cheeseburgers if I'm just going to have a burger. Sonic is good too, but the burgers are big and greasy and I usually feel too much guilt after eating them. Eating 5 McDonald's cheeseburgers seems like such a better decision.


I grew up on Long Island. White Castle and the old, ugly server/cook ladies, who looked like they hadn't bathed in a week, was a late night tradition on weekends.

Now it's all teenagers working the burger joints.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Sonic is good.
> 
> I got hooked on the Wendy's triple though. It happened outside Ft. Bragg, in Spring lake. A love story... mmmmmmm. tasty. I especially like dipping the fries in a chocolate shake


Never tried dipping french fries in a shake.](*,):lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Burger King yum yum. We like horse meat in our burgers over here,, 

Burger King, which has more than 500 fast food outlets in Ireland and the UK, dropped Silvercrest as a supplier,[14] using suppliers in Germany and Italy instead.[15] Burger King confirmed on 31 January 2013 that tests showed that its beef burgers contained horse meat.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_meat_adulteration_scandal


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Burger King yum yum. We like horse meat in our burgers over here,,
> 
> Burger King, which has more than 500 fast food outlets in Ireland and the UK, dropped Silvercrest as a supplier,[14] using suppliers in Germany and Italy instead.[15] Burger King confirmed on 31 January 2013 that tests showed that its beef burgers contained horse meat.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_meat_adulteration_scandal


I would hate to what goes into White Castle burgers. When I was growing up they were 12 cents a piece. I always got a half dozen. I don't know what they cost now.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Ruby Tuesday out here in Syracuse NY makes some great hamburgers! They are twice the size of the chains and cost almost the same..and are less greasy!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I would hate to what goes into White Castle burgers. When I was growing up they were 12 cents a piece. I always got a half dozen. I don't know what they cost now.


I've never eaten much in the way of burgers, nor processed food really... ya just don't know what's in that kind of crap . Anyhow I did try long time ago eating the burgers in the States when I was there.. 

It's one thing eating crap, it's quite another when you think you're eating beef crap when it's horse meat,, or, as in the case of some muslim prisoners here being served up _beef _burgers being actually pork! 

Big..Big, scandal going on here right now...

As for burgers... Burger King I liked, it tasted like beef.. don't think I can say the same about the others I've tried. :grin:


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

What-a-Burger baby! but since I don't have those where I live I have to go with Sonic....


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I went to some place that had buffalo burgers and damn they were good!
Around here 5 Guys makes a really good old fashion burger and the small fry requires you to bring a pack of kids to eat one. 
Wendy, for a burger on the run....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> What-a-Burger baby! but since I don't have those where I live I have to go with Sonic....


When we traveled to NM, it was required to have a green chili cheese burger at What-a-burger.

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

5 Guys when you don't want to screw around. http://www.fiveguys.com/ I'm a big guy and even me in all my glory knows to just order the little burger and regular cajun fries at 5 Guys. Up here we have a chain called Harvey's all flame broiled their 'Great Canadian' Burger is the stuff that heart attacks are made out of. http://www.harveys.ca/eng/index.php


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I would hate to what goes into White Castle burgers. When I was growing up they were 12 cents a piece. I always got a half dozen. I don't know what they cost now.



Some yrs ago there was a study done on what % of beef was actually in all the different fast food burgers. Believe it or not, White Castle came out on top!
The belly bombers are till tops for me but Sonic is a close second.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Steak n' Shake....

I used to get them when on the road only (didn't have them in MA)...I just relocated and they're EVERYWHERE, it's like burger heaven....nooooot as fond of the fries though


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Ooooh, White Castle. I grew up in NJ and White Castle was always a special treat on the days I saw my dad. Yum! I guess they must be an acquired taste, though, because people who didn't grow up eating them think they are gross.
> 
> Nowadays ...I guess I settle for McDonald's cheeseburgers if I'm just going to have a burger. Sonic is good too, but the burgers are big and greasy and I usually feel too much guilt after eating them. Eating 5 McDonald's cheeseburgers seems like such a better decision.


I live in Jersey and white castle is great but, In and out burger on the west coast is my favorite


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I live in Jersey and white castle is great but, In and out burger on the west coast is my favorite


When I lived in California In and Out Burger used to give out bumper stickers. Some people would cut off the B and R of Burger and it became IN and OUT URGE.:grin:

Great hamburgers! They almost have a cult following.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Harvey's. Veggie Burger and Poutine combo, every time. 

No Seabiscuit in my burger!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jami Craig said:


> Steak n' Shake....
> 
> I used to get them when on the road only (didn't have them in MA)...I just relocated and they're EVERYWHERE, it's like burger heaven....nooooot as fond of the fries though



Hard to beat Steak n' Shake's cheese fries!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I mentioned that I'm a onion ring fancier. Most burger joint rings stink. Sonic's rings are great and made from sweet onions.

They are "home run".

As for fries. Mc Donalds are tough to beat for just plain old, nothing fancy, french fries.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Harvey's. Veggie Burger and Poutine combo, every time.
> 
> No Seabiscuit in my burger!



SISSY!:grin:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> SISSY!:grin:


And proud of it.  

Give me a blue and bloody steak any day, but a burger patty is just the carrier for all the other good stuff. Ketchup, mustard, bbq sauce, onions, relish, lettuce, extra tomatoes, extra pickles, hot peppers. Six napkins, at least. I don't miss the beef/horse in that at all.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Harvey's - if you are gonna grease out with a burger might as well go all the way and add a poutine.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Poutine... food of the gods.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Poutine... food of the gods. \\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Poutine... food of the gods. \\/


What is Poutine?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine

best poutine is from chipwagons but the Valentines chain in Quebec had really good ones - Italian poutine and etc. Had a good potuine at a restaurant this weekend that had Jamaican herked chicken and hot peppers on it =P~


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Fries with cheese curds (squeaky cheese), all melty and gooey, smothered in gravy. 

Salty, greasy, artery-clogging goodness.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I like McDonalds simply because of their speed, no one can match their drive through service speed. My almost daily breakfast venue


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Fries with cheese curds (squeaky cheese), all melty and gooey, smothered in gravy.
> 
> Salty, greasy, artery-clogging goodness.


Perfect hangover recipe!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> I like McDonalds simply because of their speed, no one can match their drive through service speed. My almost daily breakfast venue


Egg Mc Muffins, my one the road, one handed breakfast!


----------

